# Voters realizing how overrides overreach



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By *Holly Robichaud*
Monday, June 4, 2007 - Updated: 05:17 AM EST

*I*n town after town, we are witnessing Proposition 2 1/2 overrides go down to defeat like Republicans last November. Why are so many of these ballot questions failing in a state that continues to elect liberals? 
 Is it that voters no longer trust their local officials when they plead for the necessity of tax hikes? Or is that voters have simply had enough of paying taxes generally? The answer is yes on both counts. 
Trust is gone. After years of municipal leaders crying that the sky is falling, voters have had enough. 
Do you remember when the world was going to end 27 years ago with the passage of Prop 2 1/2?

 No one likes paying taxes, but taxation at the local level is where your money is supposedly best spent. You can see how tax dollars are being used for street cleaning, traffic lights, park maintenance and schools.


These services, however, have become a weapon in the arsenal of public officials wanting to raid your wallet. But voters have wised up to scare tactics.

How many times have teachers been sent pink slips at the time of an override question only to be withdrawn later? Can anyone remember a school administrator being given a pink slip?

Full Story: http://news.bostonherald.com/editorial/view.bg?articleid=1004671


----------

